# جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد



## fns (10 يونيو 2008)

جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد
الشريط الاول اسمه:اذ دخلت قدسك
http://www.4shared.com/file/50596135/3b29ed74/___online.html
الشريط الثانى اسمه:عايشين بالوعد
http://www.4shared.com/file/50605330/d1f672a4/__online.html
الشريط الثالث اسمه:عيناى الى السماء بالاشتراك مع المرنم غسان بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/file/50699012/484e129a/_____.html
الشريط الرابع اسمه:فى الطريق
http://www.4shared.com/file/50717837/1ff23a78/__online.html
الشريط الخامس اسمه:النهضة
http://www.4shared.com/file/50652724/9dbe98e9/_-_.html
الشريط السادس اسمه:انا مش عارف اسمه بس هو دويتو بين ليديا ومرنم تانى اسمه ناصف
http://www.4shared.com/file/50613803/778ce950/___online.html
الشريط السابع اسمه:برضه انا مش عارف اسمه بس هو دويتو بين ليديا ومرنم اسمه يزيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/50728532/78833722/___online.html
الشريط الثامن اسمه:صوتك نادانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50660581.../__online.html
الشريط التاسع اسمه:نشيد الحرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/50619783/dbb4c401/___.html
الشريط العاشر اسمه:هذا اثار يدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50769723.../__online.html
الشريط الحادى عشر اسمه:مديون القلب
http://www.mediafire.com/?mk7xadnmhaz
الشريط الثانى عشر:اسمه انت صخرة خلاصى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50855420...___online.html
الشريط الثالث عشر:اسمه تسبيح قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/51175069.../__online.html
الشريط الرابع عشر:اسمه فض فى قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/51139334.../__7_-___.html
شريط رغم الظرف للمرنمة ليديا والمرنم زكريا حنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/51259464.../__online.html​ 
كده يكون كل شرايط المرنمة ليديا شديد موجودة 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس​


----------



## fns (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

الشريط الثامن اسمه:صوتك نادانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50660581/f916e2d9/__online.html
الشريط التاسع اسمه:نشيد الحرية
http://www.4shared.com/file/50619783/dbb4c401/___.html
الشريط العاشر اسمه:هذا اثار يدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50769723/5827233e/__online.html


----------



## fns (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

الشريط الحادى عشر اسمه:مديون القلب
http://www.mediafire.com/?mk7xadnmhaz
الشرايط دى انا رافعها على هيئة ملفات مضغوطة... كده يبقى فاضل 3 شرايط بس ويبقى عندكوا كل شرايط المرنمة ليديا شديد


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

جارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك وتعبك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## fns (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع فى انتظار باقى الشرائط 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2008)

*!!!!!!! up *​


----------



## ana_more (12 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

*ميرسى على المجموعة الجميلة
و ربنا يعوضك على المجهود الكبير​*


----------



## fns (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا ليكم جميعا على ردودكم الحلوة والمشجعة... بالنسبة لباقى الشرايط انا ارفعها انشالله بكرة
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس​


----------



## fns (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

باقى شرايط المرنمة ليديا شديد
الشريط الثانى عشر:اسمه انت صخرة خلاصى
http://www.4shared.com/file/50855420/3f48bb60/___online.html
الشريط الثالث عشر:اسمه تسبيح قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/51175069/de496700/__online.html
الشريط الرابع عشر:اسمه فض فى قلبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/51139334/609f48d9/__7_-___.html
كده يكون كل شرايط المرنمة ليديا شديد موجودة 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس


----------



## helmut (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا على تعبك يا اخي لكن باقي البوم واحد فقط اتمنى ان يكون عندك هو البوم رغم الظروف ترنم فيه ليديا مع زكريا حنا ...


----------



## helmut (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

يا ريت ومن بعد اذنك ترفعه .. بارك الله جهودك


----------



## fns (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

الشريط موجود عندى انشالله ارفعه​


----------



## helmut (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا اخي على ردك وانا بانتظار الالبوم ... اتمنى ان يكون الالبوم كامل


----------



## fns (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شريط رغم الظرف للمرنمة ليديا والمرنم زكريا حنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/51259464/11732d17/__online.html


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

اشكرك لانك رديت بسرعة على طلبي بس من فضلك اللينك مش شغال انا جربته كذا مرة بس مشتغلش ... ممكن ولو فيها تعب عليك انك ترفعه مرة ثانية  او تصحح اللينك ... سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## helmut (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

عفوا منك يا اخ بس اللينك والحمد لله اشتغل بس بالاول كان متعصلك معايا .. معرفش ليه 
انت عملت اللي عليك الرب يباركك


----------



## fns (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

شكرا اخى على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (19 أغسطس 2008)

تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا للمجهود المبذول فيه 
تم التأكد من جميع الروابط 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## oo0o0oo (19 أغسطس 2008)

*يعطيك العافية اخى ..*​


----------



## helmut (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## emy (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*

*شكرا ليك يا كيرو جدا*​


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*



oesi_no قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا للمجهود المبذول فيه
> تم التأكد من جميع الروابط
> سلام ونعمه ​



شكرا اخى على تثبيتك للموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*



oo0o0oo قال:


> *يعطيك العافية اخى ..*​



ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*



helmut قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع



شكرا اخى على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: جميع شرائط المرنمة ليديا شديد*



emy قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا كيرو جدا*​



شكرا ليكى انتى ايمى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nansameh (28 أغسطس 2008)

Thank you so much . Really, I need it


----------



## fns (28 أغسطس 2008)

nansameh قال:


> Thank you so much . Really, I need it



you are welcom


----------



## lolonosa (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## fns (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مرورك lolonosa


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## fns (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ابنة الملك على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## youssef rashed (28 سبتمبر 2008)

لتكن ثيابكم بيضاء كل حين ولا يعوز رأسكم الهن الرب يبارككم.


----------



## youssef rashed (28 سبتمبر 2008)

لتكن ثيابكم بيضاء كل حين ولا يعوز رأسكم الدهن الرب يبارككم.


----------



## jojofire (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fns (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اى خدمة


----------



## youssef rashed (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه هي راحتي الى الابد ههنا اسكن لاني اشتهيتها. طعامها ابارك بركة مساكينها اشبع خبزا. كهنتها البس خلاصا واتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا. الرب يبارككم.


----------



## youssef rashed (1 أكتوبر 2008)

youssef rashed قال:


> هذه هي راحتي الى الابد ههنا اسكن لاني اشتهيتها. طعامها ابارك بركة مساكينها اشبع خبزا. كهنتها البس خلاصا واتقياؤها يهتفون هتافا. الرب يبارككم.


هوذا ما احسن وما اجمل ان يسكن الاخوة معا


----------



## ktakity (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى على الشرايط
بس ممكن اعرف ترنيمه انا جاى و كلى خجل
فى شريط ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لانى محتجاها ضرورى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى الغالى كيرلس عندما نقلت هذه الترانيم من منتدى اخر صاحبة الموضوع اسمها مونيكا وزيادة فى حرصى على حق  رافعهمبيانات الرافع الاصلى موجودة فى الرابط الاخير
By: sheno_jesus_loveme
كتبت فى اخر الموضوع 
فانا لم انكر حقك 
وارجع للمنتدى ستجد انى نبهتهم ان الروابط كانت لديهم لاتعمل وتم حذف الموضوع من هنا لتكراره 
لك الشكر لاجل تعبك الرب يكافئك خيرا


----------



## amjad-ri (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*واو  رائع

شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## fadyfayz (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع مع جميعكم أنا اخوكم فادى وكنت عايز أخر شريط لليديا وأسمه ألهى قوتى . أرجوكم انا بدور عليه ومش لائيه . . شكراً لأهتمامكم........*


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء*​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا ترانيم رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعــــــــــــــة


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وجاري التحميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fns (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخواتى على مروركم الجميل​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررررسى يا كيرو على تعبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fns (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين

تقبل خالص شكرى وتقديرى

على مرورك الجميل


----------



## ayman adwar (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمجهودك وتعبك

ربنا يباركك


----------

